# questions on lowering a 4x4 (96 hardbody)



## dahk16 (Apr 1, 2009)

i am trying to lower my 1996 nissan hardbody pickup, as the thread title implies. i read an old thread on here wherein someone dropped theirs 3" front and back by cranking the torsion bars down and putting in a block kit. here's my question. block kits only work when the axle is above the spring, correct? so if that's the case how do i perform an axle flip? is it as simple as unbolting everything and putting it back together with the axle above the spring? but if i do that i need to get some of those aluminum axle shims, don't i? flipping the axle would most likely give me the 3" drop i need in the rear. any more than that and i will be hitting the frame with the axle on hard bumps, so an axle flip alone would do it in the rear. i know, it's probably stupid to drop a 4x4 just a few inches, but i don't like how high it is right now. plus, it came with knobby oversized mud tires, and if i put regular tires on it then it will look completely stupid with tiny tires in a comparably huge wheel well. any help is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## davethegoat (May 25, 2009)

You're better off selling your 4x4 and then buying a 2wd. You'll probably end up with some extra money too as the 4x4s tend to sell for twice what the 2wd sells for.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i agree with the goat, as for the easiest thing to do. you could also get an from a 2wd and swap it in, just make sure the gears match. as for an aluminum shim? hell no! you can WELD on a new spring perch. note the emphasis on the weld. there is lots of information on how to do it right, its not hard, there is just details that have to be paid attention to.


----------

